# Forum About Russia Society  Деревня сегодня.  Как живут люди в глубинке.

## Lampada

*Поезд совсем ушел* - Общество - Новая Газета  _19.03.2014_ _ Как живут глухие псковские деревни, полностью отрезанные от мира после отмены электр__ичек_ _     
Переезд около деревни Любенег. В январе здесь перестали останавливаться электрички,...  
Большую часть года дорога из Должиц в соседнюю деревню выглядит так_

----------


## vikk

Боюсь, что проблема деревень в России ярко выражена. Отсутствие какой-либо инфраструктуры и социального обеспечения - это и есть российская деревня.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Полное отсутствие инфраструктуры и возможности жить по-человечески - это действительно огромная проблема российских (и не только) деревень. Поэтому молодежь и бежит оттуда при малейшей возможности.  
Есть ли реальный способ ее решить? Для начала хотя бы приличные дороги провести? Есть ли возможность выделить на это средства? Если нет, где найти? 
Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение - только не оскорбления в сторону "Пу", а конкретные предложения. Если бы вы обладали соответствующей властью, что бы вы сделали? Мне реально интересно, как можно вернуть жизнь в русскую деревню.

----------


## Ramil

Никак - глобализация же. С/х производство уже по-моему нигде не рентабельно. Дотируют все. Дотируют - потому что жрать что-то надо.

----------


## gRomoZeka

Допустим, нерентабельно. На что живут сельские жители в других странах? Почему у них нет такой разрухи? Извини за наивные вопросы, но я просто не в теме. )

----------


## Ramil

> Допустим, нерентабельно. На что живут сельские жители в других странах? Почему у них нет такой разрухи? Извини за наивные вопросы, но я просто не в теме. )

 Разруху при желании, да и похлеще чем на фотках, можно найти везде. Даже в самых благополучных странах. Статистически больше/меньше - да, можно поговорить. А в России - найти образцово-показательную аккуратненькую деревушку как с открытки. 
На фотках вот не видно, чем эта деревня занимается. Скорее всего - бывший колхоз. У буржуев фермерам порой правительство платит даже за то, чтобы они вообще ничего не выращивали. Агросектор нужен, вроде как, чтобы продовольственную безопасность обеспечивать, а по факту - проще капусту импортировать из третьего мира. Точно такую же, только дешевле, чем у того же фермера. У нас тоже дешевле привозить из-за бугра. Только колхозникам никто не платит. У них там профсоюзы, адвокаты, ассоциации, законы, лобби в парламентах. А у нас по факту агросектор вообще в Думе никак не представлен. Какое там лобби. Кое-что подкидывают, но этого мало. С дорогами беда простая - территория большая, плотность дорожной инфраструктуры не покрывает всех населённых пунктов. К тому же, скорее всего на фото - "зона рискованного земледелия" - т. е. там что-то выращивать вообще невыгодно. Вот знал я одного мечтечкового "олигарха" в Ростовской области. Занимался сначала нефтепродуктами. Потом скупил несколько колхозов. Потом скупил несколько элеваторов. Потом обхаживал губернатора. И только вот после всего этого, это его занятие сельским хозяйством стало приносить ему хоть какую-то прибыль. Но это "олигарх", а что взять с председателя нищего колхоза? Собрал урожай - это полдела. Потом ещё продукцию продать надо, а цену тебе дают такую, что не то, что дорогу сделать, самому бы еды хватило (ну и Мерседес б/у купить, да в Египет слетать  ::  ).

----------


## vikk

Интересно,  а что по этому поводу думают наши собратья по форуму из других стран?

----------


## maxmixiv

Интересно, что пространства, которые в России назвали бы сельской местностью - в Чехии это просто набор "местечек", очень маленьких городков. Ничего там не выращивается, насколько я видел, но как-то все при деле: красят заборчики, ходят по грибы, работают муниципалитеты, школы в самом захолустье выглядят лучше городских омских больниц (примерно как мерия  ::  ). Естественно, хорошая дорога в любую дыру проложена. При том, что страна небогатая. Чертовщина какая-то! 
Деревни в России обречены, как класс, ИМХО. Люди текут в большие города, а из больших городов - в "город по умолчанию". Что будет в пределе этого процесса - даже страшно представить. Ну безумие же, что в самой большой стране всё что не делается - делается в Москве, и все туда прут. 
А супернациональным проектом могло бы стать обустройство городков, местечек, как на месте существующих, так и в новых, более удобных местах. Проводить дороги до населённых пунктов, в которых хотя бы несколько тысяч жителей есть, должно быть несравненно легче, чем в 100500 деревушек.
Как сделать так, чтобы это делалось? Для начала кажется необходимым ограничить себя в олимпиадах, чемпионатах мира и вертолётоносцах.
Дальше надо как-то сделать так, чтобы разваливающееся сразу после укладки асфальтовое покрытие не стоило, как золотые слитки соответствующей массы.
И так далее. Но кажется, у руководителей государства в планах ничего такого нет. Скучно, мелко. Даже такое уродливое явление, как накачивание рабочей силой Москвы сверх меры, кажется не волнует никого. А ведь в этой Москве Путин днюет и ночует! 
Вообще, решение проблем путём их игнорирования кажется какой-то болезнью, которой заражены власти на всех уровнях. Например, Омск занимает огромную территорию, и продолжает распухать. Обустроить её, или хотя бы устроить нормальное транспортное сообщение между отдельными частями - непросто, да никто и не пытается. Вместе с этим, ударными темпами ведётся строительство жилья... на периферии! При том, что центр выглядит примерно  http://varlamov.me/img/omsk_shkolblog/02.jpg

----------


## vikk

А Омск хорош, по крайней мере на фото! Никогда не бывал(( Надо обязательно посетить!

----------


## Ramil

> А Омск хорош, по крайней мере на фото! Никогда не бывал(( Надо обязательно посетить!

 Пардон, не сдержался  ::

----------


## vikk

::

----------


## maxmixiv

Велкам, велкам. Пока можно ознакомиться в общих чертах Омск — Lurkmore

----------

